# Accidental Baby... Can you tell what color he will be?



## PetRescueChick (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

It's a little fuzzy, but I think maybe a light tan colour. How old is he?


----------



## PetRescueChick (Feb 17, 2012)

She was born on valentines day, so he now looks a bit different, shes moving around alot more now and her ears arent all stuck to her head anymore and her eyes look like they are trying to open and are gonna be red


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow the momma only had the one baby?

it's hard to tell from the photo, post a new one?


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I second Kiko! She really just had one?! Or did the others not survive? Either way, he's cute. It is difficult to tell in the pic, maybe a light coloured roan?


----------



## PetRescueChick (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes unbelievably she only had one baby and omg she is the cutest little baby ever, i have never had the pleasure of having a rattie that tiny, Im amazed at how fast she is growing!


----------

